# Proud Daddy lol



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

I went to a nearby park today with Ace and he seem to be very alert today ! Mild prey drive .. he chased squirrel, birds and frogs. One time i unleashed him cause i always been curious if he would hear me when i call him while chasing something. So there was this bird making a lot of noise that caught his attention so i took of the leash and he went straight at the bird. I called him when i feel like he is a little too far from me and he stopped , he looked at me then i call him again and he ran back.
I couldnt be anymore proud of him.

Also everytime i see people walking our way i'd tell him to sit and stay with me. He did just that.
His ears are up 80% of the time today.. its just a great day. I needed this day cause so many things going on and he had stomach issue last week.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good job


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Good Job Ace!!!!! You should be a proud papa!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Good for you Ace! And daddy too, of course!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Aww good job Ace!

You can pick up a training line, they are very cheap, for working on recalls. That way you can add distance, but still have control of the dog, just in case the temptation to ignore you is too great! 

But that is wonderful that he came back, good job!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice job! 

I've been working on distracted recall too but haven't attempted recalling him from chasing prey. I have successfully recalled him in the middle of him playing with other puppies though. I was happy about that.

I agree with the long line idea. I have a light cotton 20' lead that I use for training in the yard. I love that thing.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

woo hoo Ace!!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Thanks guys ^^




blackshep said:


> Aww good job Ace!
> 
> You can pick up a training line, they are very cheap, for working on recalls. That way you can add distance, but still have control of the dog, just in case the temptation to ignore you is too great!
> 
> But that is wonderful that he came back, good job!



Where to get them ? petsmart ?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Persmart has the long lines as well as Petco. From what I have found, they only carry the cotton ones. Which with the humidity, afternoons showers, lakes and rivers around here, do not last long in a reasonable condition. For the tougher nylon, order online at various sites.


----------

